# Pandora



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

I can not get Pandora to work on my Nexus. It installs from the market normally but right after the data warning screen appears it force closes. I've cleared data, force stopped, uninstalled, reinstalled with no luck. Anyone else having issues with it? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I got mine signed in and my stations generated. But I haven't used it since then lol.


----------



## kdkinc (Jun 7, 2011)

My Pandora works great using pete's BB rom.


----------

